# How do i move my tank?



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

Im taking a job this summer that requires me to leave my home for 2 months. i need to take my tank with me because there is nobody that can keep it maintained while i am away.

My questios is, how do i move the tank an hour away while keeping the fish happy? i have 2 guppies, 1 adult krib, 2 inchlong krib, an albino pleco, and 2 mystery fish. the mystery fish are some sort of thin, striped catfish that im told have two little spines on their mouth that they use to defend themselves.
anyways, what can i do to move the tank and keep the fish alive?


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

*The fish can be moved without much fear in a cooler filled with water from their tank just prior to the trip. 

You didnt mention how large the tank is, but if small you can remove all the water except enough to keep the substrate wet, which will keep your bio alive, then refill it with fresh treated water as soon as you arrive at the new place.
An hour trip if the tear down and reset is done promptly should not be a problem.

Make sure to get filtration going asap, and keep your old filter media wet in zip locks.
*


----------



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

ok that sounds like it will work. its only a 10g tank

thanks a ton.


----------



## Ara Apoyan (Jun 14, 2010)

You can buy an automatic feeder in pet stores and set daily feeding times (for example- 9:00AM and 5:00 PM). They are very accurate and not expensive!


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

*Thats probably true, but im not sure exactly how an auto feeder would help with a tank move ??? *r2*


----------



## Ara Apoyan (Jun 14, 2010)

ML said:


> Im taking a job this summer that requires me to leave my home for 2 months. i need to take my tank with me because there is nobody that can keep it maintained while i am away.


@NativeKeeper
Auto feeder will feed the fish while he'll be away. But moving fish (emptying the tank, setting it up 2 times) is pain in the a##... !!! *td

*w3*NA*


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

OK i see, i wasnt aware that those things could be loaded up with that much food, monitor daily problems etc. Sorry


----------



## Ara Apoyan (Jun 14, 2010)

Apologies accepted! No problem!
*f-18 smiley


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

haha, 2 bad theres no automatic water changer, automatic filter cleaner, automatic fish taker carer of...oh wait thats the person who owns it, lol, just be careful and dont rush the move


----------



## Ara Apoyan (Jun 14, 2010)

Bulleyhead said:


> haha, 2 bad theres no automatic water changer, automatic filter cleaner, automatic fish taker carer of...oh wait thats the person who owns it, lol, just be careful and dont rush the move


Follow this links you smart### *r2

1. Less value Automatic Fish Feeder - Food - Fish - PetSmart
2. Expensive one Rena Automatic Fish Feeder - Food - Fish - PetSmart 

So why people who don't know about very simple things live their keys to neighbors and relatives to feed their fish during vacation. Then they return and find that something is missing from the house because there was a huge party and fish are dead!!!! 

Now LOL from me to you. Learn first then do laughable comments!!! *w3*pc


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

Ara Apoyan said:


> Follow this links you smart### *r2
> 
> 1. Less value Automatic Fish Feeder - Food - Fish - PetSmart
> 2. Expensive one Rena Automatic Fish Feeder - Food - Fish - PetSmart
> ...




these are all feeders, i was talking about water changers, plant restorers...they dont make those, and what happens if you automatic fish feeder malfunctions or something...so before learning im going to use knowledge


----------

